
Ask HN: How do you describe pre-existing IP for contracts? - cimmanom
For one of those contracts that have an appendix where you list any existing IP that you own, how do you fill that section out?<p>a) Is it just a bulleted list of project names and dates begun?  An in-depth description of every class&#x2F;method&#x2F;function you&#x27;ve ever written for your own use?  Something in between, and if so, what?<p>b) How do you describe ideas that are still in the ideation or design stage?
======
malux85
I had to do this once, so I just went through my GitHub repos and listed
everything in very general terms.

E.g. “A system for processing media data”

Keep it general, the people who gave to sign this off are likely not
technically capable to realise how broad your generalisations are, so just
list everything

